# U.S. Fire Administration Training



## mark handler (Oct 30, 2015)

http://nfa.usfa.dhs.gov/misc/FIP_Pilot2016.pdf

The U.S. Fire Administration’s National Fire Academy needs students to help pilot test the two new 6-day courses in the Fire Inspection Principles series. Fire Inspection Principles I will be held January 24 – 29, 2016 and Fire Inspection Principles II will be held the following week, January 31 – February 5, 2016. Please note that you are required to attend BOTH weeks of training.

Fire Inspection Principles I (P0390): This 6-day course introduces the student to the fundamental methodology for application of fire and life safety codes and standards.

Fire Inspection Principles II (P0391) This 6- day course introduces the student to the fundamental methodology for application of the requirements for fire protection systems, including detection, notification, fire control and extinguishment, and mitigation of fire-related hazards, with special emphasis on fire alarm and fire suppression systems.

Student Selection Criteria:

• Individuals with at least one year’s experience whose primary duties are those of a full-time code enforcement inspector/officer.

• Individuals who have the responsibility to train personnel involved in full-time code enforcement activities.

• Suppression COs responsible for in-service fire code enforcement activities

Interested? Additional course and application information available at: http://nfa.usfa.dhs.gov/misc/FIP_Pilot2016.pdf

Applications are due to the NETC Admissions Office by December 1. Help us spread the word by sharing this announcement with your colleagues!


----------

